
Ask HN: How to stop a hacker from using stolen CC info in our site? - rreyes1979
We run an internet service and recently, somebody has been purchasing services from us using stolen credit card information. Is there any way we can stop this? CC Info is valid, so the numbers are used by the system without a problem.
======
gus_massa
There was an extensive discussion about a similar situation a few month ago.
Read the article and all the comments. Good luck. "Candy Japan hit with credit
card fraud"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10237697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10237697)
(293 points, 137 days ago, 204 comments)

~~~
rreyes1979
Thanks, Gus. Really good thread!!!

